# NE Wisconsin



## [email protected] (Aug 27, 2011)

Well second round of snow tonight. Nothing serious about 3-5" tonight. 11/10 we had 8.5" and that's all melted. No plows out though everyone out looking to shoot Bambi. This snow won't last either.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 27, 2011)

3.5" on 11/30. Temps hitting 6F overnight and now 12/3 and 12/4 they are expecting 6-10" when it is all said and done.


----------

